# Every since Net Neutrality was repealed my internet has been acting up.



## comput3rus3r (Dec 18, 2017)

Has anybody else noticed anything unusual?
I get this screen frequently when going to different sites.


----------



## CreAtor135 (Dec 18, 2017)

Placebo. Net neutrality isn't even fully repealed yet.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Dec 18, 2017)

i never got these messages in the past.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CreAtor135 said:


> Placebo. Net neutrality isn't even fully repealed yet.


its taken 15 mins to get this post up.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CreAtor135 said:


> Placebo. Net neutrality isn't even fully repealed yet.


its taken 15 mins to get this post up.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 18, 2017)

It's 99% something on YOUR side that's causing that. Check your connection, do a speedtest, make sure any cables are connected right and you didn't do any weird updates lately. Don't make threads that suggest the repeal of net neutrality is gonna be like that or anything, this isn't EoF.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 18, 2017)

I got that message to for a temp page, then it went away and now the page works.
Temp is probably having problems. Not a NN problem since it hasn't been implemented yet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 18, 2017)

I just tested speed test and got 111 mbps just fine, it's definitely not the internet having issues.


----------



## Seliph (Dec 18, 2017)

It's on your end, net neutrality hasn't officially been repealed yet


----------



## comput3rus3r (Dec 18, 2017)

takes aprox 3 mins for my messages to post


ThoD said:


> It's 99% something on YOUR side that's causing that. Check your connection, do a speedtest, make sure any cables are connected right and you didn't do any weird updates lately. Don't make threads that suggest the repeal of net neutrality is gonna be like that or anything, this isn't EoF.


it takes a long time to post even though my speed says it's fast. I haven't done anything new on my computer.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> I got that message to for a temp page, then it went away and now the page works.
> Temp is probably having problems. Not a NN problem since it hasn't been implemented yet.


I got this on several different websites since dec 14. I guess it's a coincidence.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> I got that message to for a temp page, then it went away and now the page works.
> Temp is probably having problems. Not a NN problem since it hasn't been implemented yet.


I got this on several different websites since dec 14. I guess it's a coincidence.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 18, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> takes aprox 3 mins for my messages to post
> 
> it takes a long time to post even though my speed says it's fast. I haven't done anything new on my computer.
> 
> ...


Ya, because I live in the U.S. and internet and temp works fine and fast for me.


----------



## Nyteshade714 (Dec 18, 2017)

It's probably all the porn?

Check your browser settings. My Chrome started lagging ridiculously overnight, and this is on a high-end custom gaming laptop that can run any game on its highest settings without dipping under 100fps. After some digging, I discovered that Chrome had silently installed an update, and in the latest build a particular setting that was intended to speed things up had a huge bug introduced that slowed things way down. Turned it off, and I'm back to normal.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 18, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> takes aprox 3 mins for my messages to post
> 
> it takes a long time to post even though my speed says it's fast. I haven't done anything new on my computer.
> 
> ...


How about other sites? Are they slow too? It might be your internet.


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 18, 2017)

Wrong section.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Dec 18, 2017)

SG854 said:


> How about other sites? Are they slow too? It might be your internet.


only sluggish on certain sites this being one of them. the others i'm not allowed to mention here.


----------



## paulttt (Dec 18, 2017)

I must say, there have been some strange issues on my side of the pond too (UK),  websites taking an age to load, frequent timeouts and buffering issues.  I'm hardwired into my router, and my load balancing is reporting 14-20% packet loss.  This is across two internet connections (Virgin and BT) and is doing it on all machines in the house.

Taking the router out of the equation makes no difference, similarly changing DNS to Googles, quad9 or even my ISP seem to have any effect.  Tracert shows failures and loss outside of my network, and only when connecting to USA sites.  So I think there's something dodgy going on somewhere.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Dec 18, 2017)

Nyteshade714 said:


> It's probably all the porn?
> 
> Check your browser settings. My Chrome started lagging ridiculously overnight, and this is on a high-end custom gaming laptop that can run any game on its highest settings without dipping under 100fps. After some digging, I discovered that Chrome had silently installed an update, and in the latest build a particular setting that was intended to speed things up had a huge bug introduced that slowed things way down. Turned it off, and I'm back to normal.


I don't watch porn. I have updates turned off on everything. But it does seem like the problem is with gbatemp. I keep getting this site can't be reached message and the other websites are loading fine now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



 

This is like the 6th time in the last hour.


----------



## blackwrensniper (Dec 18, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> I don't watch porn. I have updates turned off on everything. But it does seem like the problem is with gbatemp. I keep getting this site can't be reached message and the other websites are loading fine now.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Do you have something installed that stops scripts from running? Something like Noscript or Script Defender? If you do turn them off and browse normally for a day, it's possible your ISP updated their ToS and is browser jacking you, Charter did that to me earlier this summer and only this site and Reddit were screwed. Once I saw the ToS and accepted it all was fine.


----------



## Termer (Dec 18, 2017)

My network connection dips sometimes without any reason, almost to the point of standstill. However, this was happening before the NN repeal. It's probably your browser or your router. If it is indeed because of the NN repeal, it may be some system changes in the ISP, however, this is highly unlikely. Best not to start shouting about NN about all your problems.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 18, 2017)

I havent got this problem. And as someone has already said it hasnt fully been repealed yet.

Also I would like to point out the other tab open in the original picture.
:/

If its what I think it says then could something like that be a virus to slow down internet?


----------



## Termer (Dec 18, 2017)

You also have several things running in your tray, such as Stream, which eats the CPU.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 18, 2017)

Restart your computer


----------



## player594 (Dec 19, 2017)

I think the OP has a point. I've had issues lately with websites losing slow and my emails habe been failing to connect too server.  Both hotmail and windstream. My connection speed always reads the fastest available to me.  So I don't believe it's a placebo effect.  It's the ISPs already fucking with us. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 19, 2017)

I think what's more concerning is you have internet explorer (or Edge?) on your taskbar.


----------



## Tigran (Dec 19, 2017)

He may not be as far off as everyone thinks...


http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2017/12/18/the_internet_is_really_slow_right_now.html


----------



## ThoD (Dec 19, 2017)

Tigran said:


> He may not be as far off as everyone thinks...
> 
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2017/12/18/the_internet_is_really_slow_right_now.html


Why am I reminded of the South Park episode "Overlogging"?

This isn't about net neutrality, it's a level deeper, so everyone should stop accusing NN or the ISPs, as they are irrelevant. It could very likely really be overlogging seeing which areas are affected...


----------



## linuxares (Dec 19, 2017)

Welcome to the new America? Also Cognet have found IP ranges fucking up at the moment

https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/7kmoke/cogent_has_discovered_our_38_block_ip_range_being/


----------



## player594 (Dec 19, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Why am I reminded of the South Park episode "Overlogging"?
> 
> This isn't about net neutrality, it's a level deeper, so everyone should stop accusing NN or the ISPs, as they are irrelevant. It could very likely really be overlogging seeing which areas are affected...


I'll accuse anyone I feel is in the wrong. I may very well be wrong too but until it's proven I'll believe I'm right. And anyone who doesn't think ISPs are shady is  naive.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigran (Dec 19, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Why am I reminded of the South Park episode "Overlogging"?
> 
> This isn't about net neutrality, it's a level deeper, so everyone should stop accusing NN or the ISPs, as they are irrelevant. It could very likely really be overlogging seeing which areas are affected...



Well I wasn't actually saying it's because of NN being repealed, just that everyone was telling him that he was crazy... when there IS something going on.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 19, 2017)

player594 said:


> I'll accuse anyone I feel is in the wrong. I may very well be wrong too but until it's proven I'll believe I'm right. And anyone who doesn't think ISPs are shady is  naive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


ISPs are NOT shady, if you think that they are, you are an idiot. It's just business. That's how the world works, it's nothing shady, they will always try to do what will be most financially beneficial for their companies, that's all. Calling reason "shady" or thinking that ISPs are supposed to be good Samaritans is beyond ignorant!



Tigran said:


> Well I wasn't actually saying it's because of NN being repealed, just that everyone was telling him that he was crazy... when there IS something going on.


I know you weren't saying that, reason I spaced the sentences with a full line as I was addressing everyone else, should have put another one I guess...


----------



## player594 (Dec 19, 2017)

ThoD said:


> ISPs are NOT shady, if you think that they are, you are an idiot. It's just business. That's how the world works, it's nothing shady, they will always try to do what will be most financially beneficial for their companies, that's all. Calling reason "shady" or thinking that ISPs are supposed to be good Samaritans is beyond ignorant!
> 
> 
> I know you weren't saying that, reason I spaced the sentences with a full line as I was addressing everyone else, should have put another one I guess...


 And which ISP do you work for? 

Any business practice that puts the customer last is shady in my book. Customer first remember? Is the moral and ethical thing to do.  But I'm not a greedy bastard, so I don't think makind money at the cost of others happiness is the right thing to do. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThoD (Dec 19, 2017)

player594 said:


> And which ISP do you work for?
> 
> Any business practice that puts the customer last is shady in my book. Customer first remember? Is the moral and ethical thing to do.  But I'm not a greedy bastard, so I don't think makind money at the cost of others happiness is the right thing to do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Shady would be if they did things without you knowing. When they are blatantly fucking you over, that's not shady, just good business! That's how the world works, ethics and morals don't matter whatsoever in the face of logic and reason, learn that hard fact!


----------



## comput3rus3r (Dec 19, 2017)

Termer said:


> My network connection dips sometimes without any reason, almost to the point of standstill. However, this was happening before the NN repeal. It's probably your browser or your router. If it is indeed because of the NN repeal, it may be some system changes in the ISP, however, this is highly unlikely. Best not to start shouting about NN about all your problems.


It's just odd to me cuz my internet started acting up on dec 14.


player594 said:


> And which ISP do you work for?
> 
> Any business practice that puts the customer last is shady in my book. Customer first remember? Is the moral and ethical thing to do.  But I'm not a greedy bastard, so I don't think makind money at the cost of others happiness is the right thing to do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Well said. Some people are just so brainwashed that they eat up the business ideology. They can't tell the difference between what's real and what's just an idea. A corporation by law only has 1 duty; to make money for it's shareholders. Even if it hurts people, destroys the environment etc... 
However there's an objective moral law they refuse to acknowledge and they're in for a rude awakening when they transition.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 19, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I just tested speed test and got 111 mbps just fine, it's definitely not the internet having issues.


But of course, under "no net neutrality" speed testing sites are prioritized by ISPs. /s
(why wouldn't they actually, it would make them look good)


----------



## player594 (Dec 19, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Shady would be if they did things without you knowing. When they are blatantly fucking you over, that's not shady, just good business! That's how the world works, ethics and morals don't matter whatsoever in the face of logic and reason, learn that hard fact!


Shady is hiking prices and restricting websites and material that's not contributing to their pockets without justifiable reasons other than their own greed. I guess you enjoy paying for only part of your original agreement. And then paying more for less. Sorry I'm not agreeable on that. It's like paying a contractor to build a house then them saying they can't put the roof on it and you need to pay them more to complete what they will actually do. That's SHADY!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 19, 2017)

True, GBATemp is behaving like shit today, sluggish like the 90s.
Sure it has been hit by the net neutraility repeal.



Wait... I live in Germany...


----------



## SG854 (Dec 19, 2017)

It better not be someone messing with the internet to try to send a message.
"See this is what getting rid of Net Neutrality will look like, lets not get rid of it."

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

At the same time it looks like the FCC or ISP's or someone were using dead peoples names to support the repeal. 
So that side is guilty too of messing with this whole repeal.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 11, 2018)

They haven't started throttling yet, so far they've only reclassified 10mbps down and 1mbps up as broadband.  It's all about providing a shittier service for a higher cost.


----------



## Argonitious (Jan 11, 2018)

My internet has been working just fine as far as I can tell. I'm still pretty nervous about the possible effects of losing net neutrality. It's ironic that the FCC asked for public opinions while completely ignoring them. I really hope the senate pulls through for the country and restores net neutrality.


----------



## player594 (Jan 13, 2018)

I've noticed my internet bugging out lately depending on what content I'm accessing.  Guess I need to find a good VPN that's free and doesn't hurt my speed.  Went suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## smf (Jan 13, 2018)

Xzi said:


> They haven't started throttling yet, so far they've only reclassified 10mbps down and 1mbps up as broadband.  It's all about providing a shittier service for a higher cost.



Net neutrality is a distraction, you should be more worried about why you don't have competition.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2018)

smf said:


> Net neutrality is a distraction, you should be more worried about why you don't have competition.


Net Neutrality is a must as long as we don't have competition, if we had a flourishing market it'd be different.  As for the reason why we have no competition, it's really simple: two big ISPs have all the control and money.  They literally sue any time a smaller ISP or municipal broadband starts to pop up.  The current administration sees anti-competitive practices as a good thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2018)

My internet has gone even more to shit than usual lately. Not to mention, the day after the initial net neutrality vote finished, my internet and phone went out completely for 16 hours. That's actually quite common (thanks CenturyLink), but the cell tower nearest me went down too for a few hours. The timing had me shitting bricks. And ever since that happened, I haven't reached my full speed of 768k. I'm lucky if I get 200k.
A lack of net neutrality, best I can tell, is fucking me over before it's even become a real issue.


----------



## Termer (Jan 26, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


> My internet has gone even more to shit than usual lately. Not to mention, the day after the initial net neutrality vote finished, my internet and phone went out completely for 16 hours. That's actually quite common (thanks CenturyLink), but the cell tower nearest me went down too for a few hours. The timing had me shitting bricks. And ever since that happened, I haven't reached my full speed of 768k. I'm lucky if I get 200k.
> A lack of net neutrality, best I can tell, is fucking me over before it's even become a real issue.


Looks like your ISP is doing large infrastructure changes to most likely take advantage of the new freedoms they've been given. You might wanna start using a VPN pretty soon so that you don't get things like BitTorrent and Tor throttled.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2018)

Termer said:


> You might wanna start using a VPN pretty soon so that you don't get things like BitTorrent and Tor throttled.


It seems like exactly that has already happened. Wish I could afford a half-decent VPN


----------



## Termer (Jan 31, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


> It seems like exactly that has already happened. Wish I could afford a half-decent VPN


Get $5/mo (I'm American) > intall openvpn > yay


----------

